# meds for plants & invert



## groovay (Mar 11, 2005)

Can any one recommend any meds that is safe for plants and inverts. Right now I have a few heavily planted tanks with cherry and amano shrimps. I've had a few fish die on me already, I know that their is something wrong with the fishes before they die. But I am helpless to do nothing becuase I don't wanna add salt(bad for plants) and I can't put any meds like quick cure or meth blue because of my inverts. I can't catch the fishes due to them hiding so deep in my stem plants, so please I need some advise fast. Thanks.

-Peter


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your fish. 

I don't know of any meds that are safe for sure with inverts other than perhaps Melafix. However, do you know what is wrong with your fish? You would not want to medicate without knowing what is wrong with the fish.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Melafix (antibacterial) & Pimafix (antifugal) are both safe for plants & shrimp. You can use a combination of both for a more effective treatment. I always keep these two meds on hand so I can treat from the first sign of disease.But like PG siad it is best to find out what is wrong with your fish first. Here is a links to help you ID the problem...

http://www.fishprofiles.com/interactive/disease/

http://www.aquatronicsonline.com/hobbyist/hobbyist3.htm


----------



## groovay (Mar 11, 2005)

I think it's more in the line of stress, one day they are fine and over night they seem to get stressed out and start breathing heavy. I've tested everything; C02, Amonia, nitrite, nitrate, iron. Everything seems fine. When I turn off the lights, I alwas have other lights on to help them not get stressed out. 

-Peter


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It may be some help if everyone know what type of fish you are trying to treat and the pH of your water. You say everything seems fine, but what are the levels of the things you tested? How is the CO2 level at lights on and at lights off? Do you run the CO2 overnight? 

Answering these questions in a bit more detail will help everyone provide you with better answers.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm suspecting the oxygen/co2 levels. What is your kh and at what level is your co2?


----------

